# Auslesen von <input type="file">



## JanSchumacher (12. Sep 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich ein <input type="file" name="peter" /> Feld mit request.getParameter("peter") auslese, bekomme ich immer nur den ausgewählten Dateinamen ich benötige aber den Kompletten Pfad der Datei. Wisst ihr wie man das Realisieren kann??

Viele Grüße

Jan Schumacher

Edit: Ich benutze Tomcat und JSP


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2007)

Erste (ungeprüfte aber schnelle) Antwort:
Den vollständigen Pfad bekommst du nicht (Sicherheitsgründe). Du kannst dir aber den InputStream auf die Datei aus dem Request holen.


----------



## nk (14. Sep 2007)

Meinst du den Pfad der Datei auf dem Client-Rechner? Falls der nicht mit-übertragen wird, könnte man da vielleicht was mit Javascript machen...


----------

